

Dear Idiots, Stop Leaking Comic-Con Trailers - jedberg
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/comic-con-stop-leaking-footage/

======
FroshKiller
It's our privilege to be advertised to? Fuck Wired.

------
briandear
And the irony is that many of the same people that would agree with this
article would also defend copyright infringement via torrents or other illegal
downloading of movies, music or books. It's interesting how copyrights are to
be respected when because of a perceived personal benefit (getting access to
early, exclusive stuff,) but when copyright is inconvienient, many in the
community happily ignore copyright.

